# Birdhouses



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Wanted to post some recent turnings today but found out my camera went south for some reason. Have the turnings now but no camera. Got some pictures of a few of the birdhouses I turned lately and pictures of some tools I made. Mitch


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mitch,

Beautiful work.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mitch,

Those are AWESOME!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice work Mitch. Great looking birdhouses.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hamlin
Thank you my friend. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob
Thanks buddy. I see that you must be into handplanes, Bob? I had a love affair with hand planes for a number of years and still buy them when I see something I don't have. I use them a lot so the ones I use regulrly I try to buy from Veritis. Can't be beat for the money. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
As always, thank you Bernie. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mitch, great work there bet they sell well.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mitch12 said:


> Bob
> Thanks buddy. I see that you must be into handplanes, Bob? I had a love affair with hand planes for a number of years and still buy them when I see something I don't have. I use them a lot so the ones I use regulrly I try to buy from Veritis. Can't be beat for the money. Mitch


Mitch,

Yes, I do have a fondness for hand planes and Veritas is my favorite. Here is a link to a picture of my small collection 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/general-routing/16123d1225033287-dream-shop-pa260052.jpg


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Very nice Mitch, one day I WILL attempt such delicate turnings, but where are the birds, one of our esteemed members last year showed his complete with birds!


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Electron
Thank you my friend. If your a turner you can turn one of these. They are simple as can be. As for the birds, I was thinking of getting them but the price for one of them buggers is for the birds. Thanks again and keep in touch. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob
Thanks for the reply Bob. Those Veritas planes are real nice. Would you believe this I have every one of them except the large block plane but I do have the apron plane and large shoulder plane. I can't tell if you have the scraper plane there or not. I really like the scraper when scraping any hardwood, just before using the smoother. Looks like you have a nice shop there also. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thank you mate. Good to see you back again. I like to make these birdhouse as a way to relaxing. Sometimes large ones and other times small ones. Anyone can turn these but I think the secret to keeping ahead of the pack is by coming up with new shapes for the roof. As far as selling them Pete, I never tried. My son in law has a web site where he sells all kind of crafts he buys. Going to ask him if he wants to sell these for a reasonable price. If he does I will give them to him for nothing if he puts the money away to go for his childrens education. Keep in touch mate. Mitch


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are beautiful. I guess I never really thought of doing bird houses. I am going to have to try to do a couple.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

philland
Thank you Phil I appreciate your reply. I think you will enjoy making these houses. Try to think what your trying to do all the way from start to finish to minimize mistakes. After you turn one it all comes so easy to you and if your like me it relaxes you. Good Luck Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Another great job Mitch. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thanks Glenmore, nice hearing from you. Mitch


----------

